
“Things I wish” in Hacker News - botverse
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22things%20i%20wish%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story
======
mettamage
Ok, this is the perfect place to say how I use Algolia :)

I view HN as follows: smart people upvote interesting resources. Among those
resources are educational resources. These resources are potentially of very
high quality. It's a good reason to upvote something into oblivion.

So whenever I want to learn something, I don't go to Google first. I go to
Hacker news. I type in the topic I want to learn, and hope that there are
highly upvoted educational resources.

Two things can happen:

1\. The upvoted resource is amazing.

2\. The upvoted resource gets burned to the ground in the comments.

In the case of 2, then there is almost always a good recommendation to find in
the comments. Sometimes these comments are standalone comments -- a bit risky,
but better than nothing. Sometimes these comments are well supported by
positive raving child comments.

------
Amorymeltzer
Whenever I have a stupid question or a weird problem that I google, 95 of the
time I find a blog post detailing how someone fixed it. It's a small thing,
perhaps, but it really is worth appreciating all the people who take the time
to help point other folks on their way.

~~~
lhuser123
Yeah. And that's what we have to keep in mind when complaining. Sometimes I
have to say to myself, wait a minute, at least he/she took the time to write
about it.

------
melnonic
Hacker News is starting to get hate from Economists who claim Computer
Scientists are morons:

[https://www.econjobrumors.com/topic/the-coders-over-at-
hacke...](https://www.econjobrumors.com/topic/the-coders-over-at-hackernews-
are-attacking-my-friends-on-ejmr)

~~~
tonyedgecombe
"There is literally nothing dumber than writing code, even cleaners at walmart
have to be smarter to deal with real world issues."

Ah, those lovely dismal scientists.

~~~
oliv__
Writing code is the smartest thing in the world. You teach a machine how to
solve your problem and it works for you. Talk about "real world issues"...

------
cdiamand
Another fun query, if you're searching for a side project, is "wish there was"

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22wish%20there%20was%22&sort=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22wish%20there%20was%22&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=all)

At one point, I thought about creating a feed for
[http://oppsdaily.com](http://oppsdaily.com) using this.

EDIT:

Also, "software that could"

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22software%20that%20could%22&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22software%20that%20could%22&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=all)

~~~
AznHisoka
These guys do something similar looking for product ideas in amazon reviews by
searching for "I wish this..." [https://www.fastcompany.com/3021229/chaim-
pikarski-the-amazo...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3021229/chaim-pikarski-the-
amazon-whisperer)

~~~
cdiamand
Oh awesome! Thanks for sharing this.

"Hipe is one of many thousands of products Pikarski has produced over the past
10 years"

Thousands of products. That's incredible.

------
haburka
I love how the things I wish I knew about JavaScript includes shorthand
declaration for objects and arrays, the Math function and how great json is.
It must have been a much simpler time.

------
josephwegner
I put a 2-year time box on it - my guess is that that's short enough that will
make most of the learnings still mostly relevant.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22things%20i%20wish%22&sort=b...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22things%20i%20wish%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
arikr
I look forward to when in the future some automated system knows what everyone
is doing in the upcoming week/month/yr and automatically shows them "things I
wish" style things relevant to them.

~~~
gcoda
They already exist. Systems like you described, they know when and, in what
order, expose you to new ideas so you will came to desired conclusion.

~~~
arikr
Tell me more?

~~~
gcoda
"cambridge analytica" is big and public one. Facebook did some experiments
too, selling to depressed teenagers or something...

They know "things you wish you knew", they know what is beneficial to you, but
they will use this knowledge to manipulate you, they will use stuff you don't
know against you to persuade you and me on scale, and later we will write "I
wish I knew" but nobody will listen. It's better to show ad about new nosql in
town, and make some money, if they know you will make a mistake of trying new
framework instead of sticking with what you know and what works, they will
show you ads for online courses.

------
sidcool
Very useful. Earlier I would search for Angular and hope to get a good
article. This helped.

------
roansh
"i wish" gets more interesting results :)

------
pattisapu
If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.

